# 

## mlodszy

Witam

Rozwiązanie niby swieze ale...

Czy ktoś się zdecydował na ten system ?
Jakie są ogólne wrażenia w trakcie budowy i juz po zakonczeniu .
Czy taka sciana klejona pianka jest tak samo solidna jak tradycyjne zaprawy ?
W przypadku zapraw tradycyjnych sam Wienerberger na swojej stronie podaje wytrzymalosc zaprawy a juz jak idzie o zaprawe w piance to specyfikacja milczy.

Z jednej strony system mi sie podoba bo szybko, czysto i rowno ale z drugiej to tylko ulotki marketingowe  :smile:

----------


## sledz98

Miałem to w ręku, pozwoliłem sobie skleić kilka cegieł - nie do ruszenia. Można śmiało z tego budować. Ja na pewno wybuduję z tego garaż i kawalerkę nad garażem.

----------


## aadamuss24

Chciałem to kupić ale sprzedają tylko w pakiecie z materiałem. Murowałem na zwykłą piankę i też jest nie do ruszenia. Przy nierównościach trochę jednak dużo tej pianki idzie. pozdr adam

----------


## merne

Nasz domek powstał właśnie w tej technice.
Zbudowany w tej technice właściwie przez jedną osobę (murarza amatora) w dwa tygodnie! Ściany stoją, wyglądają pięknie, prosto i czysto. :Lol:

----------


## salik

> Nasz domek powstał właśnie w tej technice.
> Zbudowany w tej technice właściwie przez jedną osobę (murarza amatora) w dwa tygodnie! Ściany stoją, wyglądają pięknie, prosto i czysto.


 Ile drożej Wam wyszło murowanie w stosunku do zwykłego Porothermu i zaprawy?
O ile liczyliście, oczywiście.
I czy nie było problemów z pierwszą warstwą i jej wypoziomowaniem?
Dlaczego akurat wybraliście Dryfix?
My chcemy się pozbyć mostków termicznych, a klasyczna zaprawa powoduje jedne z większych mostków w ścianach (będziemy mieli ścianę dwuwarstwową).

----------


## mzeg

Witam,

Planuję budować właśnie w systemie Dryfix okolice W-wy, ktoś może w pobliżu pobudował dom w tym systemie ?

----------


## surgi22

Dołączam do tematu, planuję budowę w okolicach Łodzi w systemie Dryfix i szukam ekipy doświadczonej w w/w syetmie ( lub w systemie profi - zaprawy cienkowarstwowe ). Za pomoc z góry   :smile:

----------


## Terror

To i ja się przyłaczam. budowa rozpoczęła się wcozraj, zbieram oferty na Dryfix. Cenowo wychodzi podobnie do zwyklej zaprawy, ale szybkość i czystość budowy - bezcenne, jak sie startuje w październiku  :wink:

----------


## tlalken

Ciekawe ile wytrzyma ten wasz dryfix, jak si to ma do temperatury, wilgotności, napręzen ścian, sciskania. Ludzie pomyślta, tylko wapno i cement jest na wieki

----------


## mzeg

Ciekawe, ale podążając za tym co piszesz...

- co powie przedmówca o montowaniu wszelkich okien i drzwi na piankę? też doradzi cement i wapno?

- klasyczna pianka poliuretanowa ma jedną podstawową zasadę, niszczeje narażona na działanie promieni słonecznych, ale przy murowaniu nie ma z tym problemów bo pianka nie jest na to narażona

- ostatnia i podstawowa sprawa Aprobata Techniczna ITB AT-15-8223/2009 stwierdzająca przydatność wyjaśnia chyba wszystkie wątpliwości przedmówcy,


Poza tym według mnie zaprawa w piance ma szczególnie wiele zalet przy ścianie jednowarstwowej.

----------


## mlodszy

> Jak wynika z dyskusji na forum temat zaprawy Porotherm DRYFIX wzbudza spore zainteresowanie i szereg pytań. System Porotherm DRYFIX charakteryzuje się ogromem zalet – szybkość prac, czystość na budowie, eliminacja mostków termicznych, względy ekonomiczne itd.  O tym że to nie tylko wspomniany „marketing” świadczą pozytywne wpisy z tego forum za które dziękujemy.
> 
> Co do wątpliwości dotyczących tego nowego rozwiązania - cały system (zaprawa + pustaki) przeszedł pełny, bardzo rygorystyczny program badań w ITB. Parametry konstrukcyjne niczym nie ustępują zaprawom na bazie „trwałego na wieki wapna i cementu”, a niejednokrotnie są znacznie lepsze. Ponadto sprawdzana była również trwałość wyrobu na niekorzystne działanie czynników zewnętrznych (zmiany temperatur, wilgotności itp.) z pozytywnym wynikiem. Cały program badawczy został uwieńczony Aprobatą Techniczną ITB. Czynnikiem który negatywnie wpływa na zaprawę Porotherm DRYFIX jest promieniowanie UV, jednak zastosowanie pustaków szlifowanych oraz cofnięcie pasów zaprawy wgłąb muru, skutecznie zapobiega dostawaniu się światła do stwardniałej zaprawy nawet w nieotynkowanym murze, co zupełnie rozwiązuje problem.
> 
> Porotherm DRYFIX to rozwiązanie które poszerza grono swoich zwolenników w astronomicznym tempie. Również liczba firm wykonawczych pracujących w tym  systemie szybko się zwiększa tym bardziej, że firma Wienerberger oferuje swoją czynną pomoc w przeszkoleniu ekip, które na Państwa budowach z zaprawą w piance i pustakami szlifowanymi spotykają się po raz pierwszy.
> 
> W przypadku pytań i wątpliwości proponujemy kontakt z naszymi Doradcami Technicznymi oraz Przedstawicielami Handlowymi, którzy udzielą porad oraz informacji na temat omawianego systemu.
> 
> Dział Produktu firmy Wienerberger




To ja jeszcze o jedno zapytam - moze ITB sprawdza to bo to oczywiste do sprawdzenia, moze nie - nie znam sie na normach i zasadach ITB i nie chce sie znac.
To zadanie dla dzialu produktu DRYFIX - jak sie to zachowa narazone na duza temperature (pozar/pozar sasiedniego budynku) ?
Czy ITB prowadzi jakies badania polegajace na wstepny starzeniu produktu ?
Nie da sie ukryc ze "na wiekie" w przypadku wapna i cementu bierze sie stad ze te domy gdzie jest wapno i cement po prostu stoja - pewnie nie trzeba duzo szukac ale znajdzie sie i takie co stoja 100 lat. 
DRYFIX to nowy produkt - wlasnie to co wyzej mialem na mysli piszac o marketingu - marketingowo wszystko jest OK (zdazylo mi sie upackac pustaki pianka poliuretanowa i faktycznie sie trzymaly - DRYFIX to w koncu nic innego jak pianka poliuretanowa) ale zjada mnie ciekawosc jak to jest po 5,25,50,100 latach 
Czy ktos w Wienerberger podejmie sie odpowiedzi ?

----------


## fubek84

Witam. Jestem wykonawcą systemu dryfix użyłem po raz pierwszy tej wiosny> Podchodziłem sceptycznie, wystraszony trochę, po szkoleniu gdyż mówiono o super dokładności stawiania pierwszej warstwy.


W praktyce wygląda to tak że poziomujemy pierwsza warstwę tak samo jak ytong czy inne materiały na zaprawę cienkowarstwową.
Klej trzyma bardzo mocno i świetnie się z nim pracuje(nie jest to pianka!!! jest o niebo lepszy)
Zresztą klej moim zdaniem pełni tu raczej małą rolę jeśli chodzi o trzymanie, gdyż każdy bloczek idealnie dolega do siebie wiec dociśnięte stropem,dachem nie mają prawa się przesunąć.

Teraz cenowo przy bloczku szerokości 25cm różnica w cenie jest 50gr do 1 zł Ale w cenie jest zaprawa więc suma summarum oszczędzamy kupując drożej. Druga sprawa ściana o wiele lepiej trzyma płaszczyznę czyli mniej kleju do styropianu mniej tynku. znów oszczędność.
Ja generalnie jestem w stanie skasować za kondygnację w normalnym domku jednorodzinnym ok 1000 zł mniej.

W tej chwili już postawiliśmy 3 domy w tej technologi w 2011 już mamy 2 i do tego jeszcze będę stawiał swój(jeśli czas pozwoli)

Więc podsumowując jestem jak najbardziej za Szybko, czysto, taniej...

----------


## mzeg

> Klej trzyma bardzo mocno i świetnie się z nim pracuje(nie jest to pianka!!! jest o niebo lepszy)
> ...


Przepraszam, ale nie bardzo rozumiem pisze Pan o systemie Dryfix na piankę czy Profi na klej?

----------


## fubek84

Na klej Poliuretanowy, Czyli system dryfix. A pisze że nie jest to pianka gdyż uważam że ten klej ma z pianką tyle wspólnego co Transporter z polonezem truck  :smile:  :smile:   niby auta a jak różne. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mzeg

No to dobrze, upewniłem się że piszemy o tym samym. Miałem wątpliwości bo jednak każdy potocznie zaprawę w Dryfix-ie nazywa pianką. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Obludek

Witam, odkopię temat, czy ktoś ma jakieś nowe doświadczenia z tą metodą?  Kol. Fubek84- dalej stosujesz czy może powrót do tradycji? Od ostatniego wpisu upłynął przeszło  rok, napisz jak z perspektywy czasu zapatrujesz się na tą metode murowania i czy postawiłeś jakieś domki na Śląsku tym sposobem.  pozdrawiam

----------


## stanley79

Witam
Budowałem osobiście tym systemem. Gdybym dom budował raz jeszcze też wybrałbym tę metodę - cena, jakość, szybkość, prostota!!!!!

----------


## opkl1

Witam
Świerza budowa z 2011 r stan surowy w powyższej technologii w 2 tygodnie. Zielona ekipa budowlana (to znazy z wieloletnim doświadczeniem w innych technologiach) natomiast w DRYFIX-ie po raz pierwszy. Sami mieli wiele wątpliwości przed budową i proponowali każdy inny materiał i metodę. Po postawieniu pierwszych trzech szarów wszystko się zmieniło  :Smile:  Co do ceny to nawet z  klejem w gratisie jednak wychodzi drogo. Należy natomiast przeliczyć tak jak w moim przypadku ,że przy DRYFIX 44 dla ścian zewnętrznych podobno nie ponosi się kosztów ocieplenia steropianem. Jak będze naprawde wyjdzie w praniu  :Smile:

----------


## surgi22

Nie jestem zwolennikiem ściany 1 W ale twój wybór , przypilnuj potencjalnych mostków cieplnych ( nadproża, wieniec itp ).

----------


## Pizarro

Witam, wg kosztorysu potrzebuję 2200 szt Porotherm 25 P+W
 znalazłem oferte z jednej hurtowni oddalonej o 30km od budowy:
1. Porotherm 25 P+W => 4,70 zł/ szt. czyli 10340,00 zł
2. Dryfix 25  + pianka => 6,00 zł/szt. czyli 13200,00 zł

1. do tego dojdzie koszt piasku, cementu, wody, prądu, 2 osoby na budowie więcej.

Myślę, że różnica w cenie spokojnie jest wyrównana. Pytanie, czy ten system Dryfix jest w miarę przyzwoity i warto się na niego skusić.

----------


## gruby220

Może jeszcze ktoś podzieli się doświadczeniami z budowy w systemie dryfix .Ja planuje sciany z dryfix 30 + sytro 15? Może jakieś podpowiedzi?  Sugestie od bardziej doświadczonych inwestorów?

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Też planuję dryfix  (najprawdopodobniej będzie to dryfix 25 + 20 styro).

Podoba mi się pomysł głównie ze względu na szybkość wznoszenia ścian (z tego względu liczę na niższy koszt robocizny) oraz mniej odpadów budowlanych.

----------


## aniak51

Witam,

chciałabym zapytać czy ktoś próbował robić w tym systemie lany drugi strop (lane skosy). I czy w ogóle jest taka możliwośc przy zastosowaniu dryfix'a.

----------


## gruby220

No wlasnie co bedzie lepsze dryfix 25 + styro 20 czy dryfix 30 + styro 15?

----------


## gruby86

No chyba że 25+20 styropian ma lepszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła jak masz w projekcie 25 to dawaj na pewno cieplej,
a cenowo podobnie.

----------


## gruby220

No wlasnie w projekcie mam 25 dlatego skalnialbym sie do dolozenia styro 20 , z tego co przegladalem specyfikacje dryfix 30 ma duzo lepsze wlasciwosci izolacyjne niz 25 . NIewiem czy grubsze styro mi to wyrowna?

----------


## B-tomek

> No wlasnie w projekcie mam 25 dlatego skalnialbym sie do dolozenia styro 20 , z tego co przegladalem specyfikacje dryfix 30 ma duzo lepsze wlasciwosci izolacyjne niz 25 . NIewiem czy grubsze styro mi to wyrowna?


dryfix 30 ma po wymurowaniu ściany inny, korzystniejszy układ wewnętrznych ścianek. Ponadto wszelkie mocowania kołkowe przy takim układzie ścianek lepiej będą się trzymać.
Z innej beczki, to oglądając kilka inwestycji na zachód od Odry w przypadkach stawiania ścian 2 warstwowych z ceramiki poryzowanej, wszędzie stosowali 30... Ciekawe...

----------


## gruby86

Tak ale dryfix 5cm nigdy nie będzie miał takiej  opornosci cieplnej co 5 cm styropianu  a dokładnie 
25dryfix+20cm styro 0,031 =U 0,13
30dryfix+15cm styro 0,031 =U 0,15
więc co lepiej?

----------


## klinik

Ja wybrałem Dryfixa i troszkę żałuję, że nie poszedłem w Edera szlifowanego jak moi sąsiedzi. Spodziewałem się nieco lepszej jakości. Mamy Dryfix 25 i robi się sporo docinek gdyż nie ma pustaków połówkowych i narożnikowych. Do tego będzie 20 cm styro.

U siebie mam kilka kwiatków:





Więcej zdjęć w moim dzienniku.... 

Szkoda także , że Dryfix nie trzyma tak szerokości jak to sobie wyobrażałem. Trzeba wybierać czy licujemy ścianę od zewnątrz czy od wewnątrz bo pustaki na szerokość równe nie są. I tak jest o wiele lepiej niż przy klasycznym porothermie, ale do ideału to jeszcze daleko.

----------


## gruby86

O no proszę a z kąt brałeś pustaki bo tutaj też troszkę widać że przy transporcie zrobili swoja. 
Jak coś czekam na więcej fotek . I czekam na dalsze posty w twoim dzienniku.
Powodzenia.

----------


## GreDi

@klinik

Zbieraj te pustaki na jedną paletę.
Jak przekroczysz pół palety możesz rozpocząć proces reklamacji.
Reklamację zgłasza się u dystrybutora. Dystrybutor zgłasza tą informację do producenta, który to wysyła do Ciebie rzeczoznawcę. Po sporządzeniu protokołu przez rzeczoznawcę producenta i rozpatrzenia pozytywnego wniosku, dostaniesz zwrot kosztów, który będzie do odbioru u dystrybutora.

Tak to działało 7lat temu z Porotherm 30 P+W. Mam nadzieje, że Wienerberger nadal przyjmuje tego typu reklamacje.
Tylko żeby reklamacja była skuteczna. Musisz mieć pełne pustaki (w sensie kompletne, jak masz pękniecie na 1/3. To 3/3 pustaka musisz mieć na palecie  :wink: )

PS. Witam wszystkich. Jest to mój pierwszy post.  :smile:

----------


## gruby86

Witam kolegę Napewno się przyda mi i innym to info.

----------


## szczypawka

Witam
Budujemy z mężem dom z poddaszem ok. 140 m2, garaż dwustanowiskowy w bryle budynku. Mamy na razie parter i zalany strop. Wybraliśmy Porotherm Dryfix na ściany zewnętrzne i działowe. Nadproża też w tej technologii, oprócz tego nad garazem (dłuuugie).
Ściany parteru, razem z działowymi stanęły w 4 dni. Dla mnie rewelacja. 
Budujemy pod Mińskiem Mazowieckim. Prawie cały materiał na budowę kupujemy w jednej firmie, która daje nam baaaardzo fajne rabaciki. Wystarczy przedstawić niższy kosztorys konkurencji i zniżki są, również na Dryfixa.
Trochę bałam się tej metody ale teraz jestem bardzo zadowolona. Mamy z mężem nadzieję, że gdy już zamieszkamy w domu, to nadal będziemy mogli polecać ten rodzaj budowania.
Pozdrawiam budujących.

----------


## luki8l

Witam! Podbijam temat.
Ja również zdecydowałem się na Dryfix'a. Tylko ta cena... Najlepszą ofertę jaką mam to 6,56zł za 25 i 5,38zł za 11,5 (ściany działowe).
Czyli na mój domek (dom w wisteriach 2 termo z Archonu) wychodzi jakieś 21500,- na wszystkie ściany.

Buduję w Środzie Śląskiej. Czy ktoś z okolicy również buduje tą metodą?

----------


## paroofka

> Witam! Podbijam temat.
> Buduję w Środzie Śląskiej. Czy ktoś z okolicy również buduje tą metodą?


Ja budowałem ostatnio z Dryfixa pod Wrockiem, więc w sumie nie tak daleko od ciebie  :smile:  Ceny miałem trochę niższe, ale kupowałem pustaki pod koniec 2011 roku, więc mogło się troszeczkę pozmieniać od tamtego czasu. Brałem ze składu budowlanego na południu Wrocka - przy ulicy Grota-Roweckiego to było bodaj.

Natomiast co do wymiarów pustaków to jestem bardzo zdziwiony, bo u nas nie było żadnych problemów z licowaniem pustaków - z obu stron wychodziło nam generalnie równo. Poza tym przecież tam jest pióro-wpust, więc nie bardzo da się nierówno ustawić cegły. No chyba że się źle zacznie cały rządek to może się zrobić lipa przy którymś tam pustaku z rzędu. Niemniej jednak uważam, że takie usterki zdecydowanie należy reklamować - zadzwoń do lokalnego konsultanta wienerbergera - to jest człowiek z wrocka (jeśli się oczywiście nie zmienił  :wink:  i raczej jest uczynny i oddany sprawie, także powinien pomóc. Odkładaj te pustaki na bok - niech po to przyjeżdżają i sobie zabiorą do analizy czy coś. Moim zdaniem raczej mała szansa, żeby takie uszkodzenia powstały w transporcie. Ale tak jak mówię - to jest porządny producent i na pewno potraktuje cię w tej sytuacji tak jak należy!

----------


## luki8l

Dryfix już jest na działce :smile: . Za dwa dni początek budowy - jak pogoda pozwoli (na razie leje). Ostatecznie kupiłem po 6,10zł, więc jestem zadowolony. Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że taką cenę dostałem w Leroy Merlin...  :smile:  Żadna hurtownia nawet się nie zbliżyła do tej ceny...

----------


## heine84

nie ma....

----------


## swierczek

> Dryfix już jest na działce. Za dwa dni początek budowy - jak pogoda pozwoli (na razie leje). Ostatecznie kupiłem po 6,10zł, więc jestem zadowolony. Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że taką cenę dostałem w Leroy Merlin...  Żadna hurtownia nawet się nie zbliżyła do tej ceny...


Nic w sumie dziwnego  :smile:  U mnie też Dryfix I klasy był niewiele droższy w leroy niż w składzie. Dużo sprzedają to i tanio mają...  :big tongue:

----------


## Sadysta

Buduję właśnie w systemie dryfix, kilka fotek w dzienniku. Zapraszam.

----------


## luki8l

> hmmm... a pustaki w pierwszej klasie gatunkowej?


Oczywiście, że w pierwszej  :smile:  I do tego jeszcze ciepłe - z 34 tygodnia  :smile: . Teraz tylko czekamy na poprawę pogody i murowanie.

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Teraz są takie technologie że nawet wylewkę można robić na mrozie i nic się nie dzieje  Ostatnio czytałem tekst o budownictwie w Skandynawii, gdzie zupełnie się nie przejmują niskimi temperaturami. I mają porotherm w wersji zimowej - 49 cm grubości


U nas najgrubszy jest 44 cm, czyli w sumie niewiele mniej  :smile:  Swoją drogą ciekawe czy w skandynawii (szczególnie tam na północy) budują w technologii jednowarstwowej, czy jeszcze docieplają taką 49cm ścianę, Generalnie "polski" porotherm 44 ma współczynnik przenikania ciepła 0,3 co sprawia, że da się z niego budować ściany nośne bez docieplania. Natomiast ja przetestowałem na sobie różne technologie które pozwalają radzić sobie z niskimi temperaturami. Wylewki robiliśmy przy -8, ściany (z dryfix właśnie) były robione przy stałej temperaturze na poziomie -3, -5 - zdarzały się dni, że w ogóle nie przechodziło powyżej zera... I dom jakoś stoi, chociaż niestety nie wszystkie elementy dało się wybudować przy przymrozkach - np. jak próbowaliśmy mieszać zaprawę cementowo-wapienną do uszczelniania połączeń między ścianami działowymi a nośnymi to mieliśmy kryształki lodu w betoniarce...   :big grin:  Ale Dryfix rzeczywiście jest bardzo odporny na mróz i potrafię uwierzyć, że fajnie się sprawdza w skandynawii. Jakoś tam przecież trzeba budować domy!!

----------


## imrahil

> Generalnie "polski" porotherm 44 ma współczynnik przenikania ciepła 0,3 co sprawia, że da się z niego budować ściany nośne bez docieplania.


Tylko mając pozwolenie na budowę wydane do końca tego roku. W przyszłym roku i kolejnych latach współczynnik U będzie stopniowo zmniejszany aż do 0,2 w 2021 r. Ale to nic, bo poza tym będzie trzeba spełnić warunek maksymalnej dopuszczalnej wartości energii pierwotnej dla ogrzwania i CWU. W styczniowym Muratorze jest książeczka. Zaostrzenie warunków Ep sprawiło, iż żeby przykładowy dom spełniał przyszłoroczne kryteria musi mieć ścianę o U=0,15 oraz wentylację mechaniczną. To automatycznie wyeliminuje w końcu ściany jednowarstwowe  :smile: .

Wystarczy też spojrzeć na projekty zamieszczane w Muratorze w numerach grudniowym i styczniowym. Tam normą jest już 20 cm izolacji, czyli U=0,15.

----------


## alaskrabska

W mojej okolicy trudno było w ostatnich miesiącach kupić porotherm 44, więc chyba producent ma świadomość, że ten materiał nie będzie raczej popularny w 2014  :smile:  Ale osobiście nie sądzę że to koniec ścian jednowarstwowych. Porotherm na innych rynkach ma pustaki które spełniają bardziej restrykcyjne normy niż u nas, także to pewnie tylko kwestia odpalenia sprzedaży czegoś takiego i u nas... Pożyjemy, zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## Gawor5

Dokładnie tak jak piszą przedmówcy, należy bardziej skupić się na wsp przenikania ciepła, a ten w poro nie jest rewelacyjny. Zdecydowanie obecnie najkorzystniejszy jest beton komórkowy, bo jego wsp przenikania ciepła jest najniższy z powszechnie stosowanych. W stosunku do poro wypada także lepiej w czasie realizacji a przez to w jej kosztach.

----------


## swierczek

Wsp. przenikania ciepla pustaka ma sens i znaczenie tylko w sytuacji kiedy budujemy ścianę jednowarstwową. A tych się w Polsce praktycznie nie buduje. Zdecydowanie rozsądniejszą opcją jest ściana dwuwarstwowa i wtedy izolacja robi ci taki współczynnik przenikania ciepła o jaki chodzi. Natomiast na pewno ściana ma znaczenie w innej kwestii - akumulacji cieplnej. Ten parametr odpowiada za to, żeby ściana nie wychładzała się szybko w przypadku np. czasowego wyłączenia ogrzewania w domu. I w tej kwestii beton zdecydowanie odstaje od porothermu i silki, bo tutaj najważniejsza jest masa i gęstość materiału. Problemem jest też to, że akumulacyjności cieplnej nie poprawisz izolacją termiczną - budując z betonu trzeba się z tym po prostu pogodzić  :smile: 

A co do kosztów budowy, to powiem z własnego doświadczenia: zdecydowanie łatwiej jest znaleźć fachowców od porothermu niż od betonu. Czyli: masz krótsze terminy realizacji i niższą stawkę WH - to jest akurat dość oczywiste.

----------


## fotohobby

Jakoś na strasznie monotemetyczne ekipy trafiałeś  :smile:  
U mnie na castingach ekipy Ytong stawiały na równi z Poro, jedynie dwie chcialy podnosić cenę za silikat, wiec się z nimi szybko pożegnałem  :wink: 
Ekipa, która wybralem do budowania z siliki sama zaproponowała klej, zamiast tradycyjnej zaprawy

----------


## paroofka

Ja również raczej spotykałem się z podobnymi cenami za murowanie m2 ściany z betonu i porothermu. Ale jestem w stanie zrozumieć że są ekipy które zawyżają ceny za beton - bo budowa jest po prostu bardziej kłopotliwa i wymaga większej uwagi niż przy porothermie. beton lubi się kruszyć i rzadko kiedy jeden element jest równiutkim sześcianem. Albo jak ci bloczek pęknie na pół wszerz to dopiero jest zabawa!  :big grin:

----------


## imrahil

> Ja również raczej spotykałem się z podobnymi cenami za murowanie m2 ściany z betonu i porothermu. Ale jestem w stanie zrozumieć że są ekipy które zawyżają ceny za beton - bo budowa jest po prostu bardziej kłopotliwa i wymaga większej uwagi niż przy porothermie. beton lubi się kruszyć i rzadko kiedy jeden element jest równiutkim sześcianem. Albo jak ci bloczek pęknie na pół wszerz to dopiero jest zabawa!


U mnie budowali z silikatu i trochę z betonu komórkowego, jakoś nic im się nie kruszyło i nic nie pękało, więc to nieprawda o czym piszesz.

----------


## pollo_loco

> Jakoś na strasznie monotemetyczne ekipy trafiałeś  
> U mnie na castingach ekipy Ytong stawiały na równi z Poro, jedynie dwie chcialy podnosić cenę za silikat, wiec się z nimi szybko pożegnałem 
> Ekipa, która wybralem do budowania z siliki sama zaproponowała klej, zamiast tradycyjnej zaprawy


Ja u siebie (łódź) dostałem wycenę za silikaty tak z 10-15% wyższą niż za pustaka ceramicznego. Betonu w ogóle nie brałem pod uwagę, bo źle mi się kojarzy z przeszłości  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## arekc

Chciałbym dołączyć do rozmowy bo również planuję w marcu ruszyć z budową, czekam już  na pozwolenie. Pierwszy mój dylemat był co wybrać na ściany, jak już zdecydowałem się na porotherm to powstał problem Dryfix czy Profi. Po przeczytaniu tego wątku zdecydowanie DRYFIX. Teraz zostaje pytanie jaka grubość, dodam ze chcę styro grafitowe, czy 30 + 15 a może 38 + 10. Może ktoś mi doradzi co wybrać, z góry dzięki.

----------


## imrahil

30+15 na pewno będzie cieplejsze. chyba, że masz możliwość zrobienia 25 + 20  :smile: . jak kładziesz styro to przemyślałbym ten cały DRYFIX. to już lepiej więcej styropianu (może zamiast 30+15 zrób 30+18?)

----------


## arekc

Co masz na myśli mówiąc "jeżeli mam możliwość?"

----------


## fotohobby

Po pierwsze finansową  :wink: , a po drugie projektową, tzn czy dodatkowe cm styropianu będą uwzględnione w projekcie (chodzi o wymiary zewnetrzne budynku)

----------


## arekc

Projekt przewiduje YTONG 60x20x24 plus styropian EPS 70-040 20cm. Na chłopski rozum to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Dodatkowo wczoraj rozmawiałem ze znajomym który tez  upierał się na styropianie grafitowym ale gdy ktoś inny podobno przedstawił mu jakieś wyliczenia zdecydował się na zwykły styropian.
Mi osobiście w Dryfix podoba się szybkość budowy, czystość, no i namawia mnie majster który ma stawiać mury, chociaż znajomy u którego chce kupować namawia mnie na Profi, a te dwa systemy wg mnie różnią się tylko klejem, czy dobrze myślę?

----------


## imrahil

ja tam nie wiem czym się różnią. Gdybym ja się uparł na budowę z porothermu, to zrezygnowałbym z drogich rozwiązań na rzecz pustaka 25 cm + 20 cm styro (albo 19 cm styro, żeby grubość ściany zgadzała się z Twoim projektem).  grafitowy styropian jest o około 20-25% cieplejszy niż przez biały. Wybór i czas zwrotu zależy też od tego czym chcesz ogrzewać dom. ja bym brał grafitowy  :smile:

----------


## arekc

Ogrzewanie gazowe,

----------


## Kamil Baczyński

Porotherm Dryfix ogólnie jest "ciepłym" rozwiązaniem, więc podejrzewam, że nie będzie jakiejś dużej różnicy miedzy styropianem 10, a 15. Chyba lepiej jest mieć grubszą ścianę i cieńszy styropian, niż odwrotnie  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Wlaśnie lepiej odwrotnie. No, chyba, że potrafisz swoją teorię jakoś udowodnić, tzn jaką korzyść da sciana grubsza o 5 cm.

----------


## imrahil

> Porotherm Dryfix ogólnie jest "ciepłym" rozwiązaniem, więc podejrzewam, że nie będzie jakiejś dużej różnicy miedzy styropianem 10, a 15. Chyba lepiej jest mieć grubszą ścianę i cieńszy styropian, niż odwrotnie


Liczyłeś to jakoś? Ile to wg Ciebie duża różnica?  :smile:

----------


## Kamil Baczyński

Weźmy na przykład Porotherm Dryfix 25 - Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U=0,95 W/m²K
Porotherm Dryfix 30 - Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U=0,60* W/m²K
Wydaje mi się, że lepszy współczynnik ciepła daje cieplejszą ścianę. To tak na chłopski rozum, nie będę się spierać  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ale Poro 25 ze styropianem grubszym o 5 cm bedzie mial lepsze parametry, niz 30cm z cieńszym.

----------


## alaskrabska

> Ale Poro 25 ze styropianem grubszym o 5 cm bedzie mial lepsze parametry, niz 30cm z cieńszym.


Ale styropian nie da ci takiego oporu cieplnego i przede wszystkim izolacyjności akustycznej co pustak ceramiczny!  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> Ale styropian nie da ci takiego oporu cieplnego i przede wszystkim izolacyjności akustycznej co pustak ceramiczny!


Przecież styropian ma znacznie wyższy opór cieplny od pustaka, więc nie do końca rozumiem skąd to stwierdzenie.

----------


## marek_czeczot

Ewentualnie mogło chodzić o akumulacyjność cieplną ściany z ceramiki - czyli parametr który odpowiada za szybsze wychładzanie się/przegrzewanie pomieszczeń. I to porothermowi trudno jest coś zarzucić!

----------


## מרכבה

> Weźmy na przykład Porotherm Dryfix 25 - Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U=0,95 W/m²K
> Porotherm Dryfix 30 - Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U=0,60* W/m²K
> Wydaje mi się, że lepszy współczynnik ciepła daje cieplejszą ścianę. To tak na chłopski rozum, nie będę się spierać


 no gołego pustaka ...
sam odpowiedziałeś sobie na pytanie co to jest za pustak.
Pierwszy przykład ok drugi coś za dobry bo 0,35 wata różnicy ... między 5cm pustaka. Nie dziwię się bo walnęli ściemę z lambdą ... żeby co się działo lambda nie będzie spadać w raz ze wzrostem grubości, co usilnie sugeruje producent.
0,95 wata na 1m ^2 jest to przepaść !! 0,6 też ! policz sobie jeszcze stropy podłogi itp ... 

Ludzie nie dawajcie się tak łowić na marketing ... cegła rozbiórki plus 20cm izolacji będzie lepsze niż 30dryfix i 10cm białego paździerza ...
Materiał ścian ma być ciężki i lity !!! 

Izolacja termiczna ma zakryć każdy lepie przewodzący materiał, jeśli chcemy wiedzieć ile naprawdę przewodzi pustak ten 
zobacz najgorszy ... w zestawieniu, cudów nie ma.

Wiem że ściana 1W jest wygodna i po czerereśniacku równając ją z słabą izolacją przy ścianie 2W i ogólnym bilansie domu szału nie ma.
Ale prawidłowo zrobiona ściana 2W z cegły czy silikatu plus 20cm ciągłej izolacji bije te ciepłę pustaki na głowę pojemnością cieplą

----------


## luki8l

U mnie SSO już skończony, z Dryfixa właśnie. Jakbym miał się drugi raz budować to tylko z Dryfixem  :smile: 
Z resztą... zapraszam do dziennika.
Ściany szczytowe wytrzymały Orkan Ksawery więc chyba trwałość połączenia jest solidna  :big tongue: 
U mnie będzie na Dryfixa 25, 25 styropianu grafitowego - miało być 20, ale puszki od rolet by się nie schowały... Okna będą 3cm wysunięte w ocieplenie.

----------


## מרכבה

A czy ktoś pisał iż nie wytrzyma ? pewnie że wytrzyma tylko wątpliwe jest przepłacanie za ciepły pustak.
Okna 3cm w izolację ? mało.
Nie jest teraz problemem montować okna w izolacji, zobacz dzienik Kamil i Basia (arnika coś tam coś ... 4 strony ) masę zdjęć.

----------


## kwasniak

Co sądzicie o porotherm 18.8 dryfix, kl. 15 dostałem ofertę z transportem 8,45 zł . Metr kwadratowy wychodzi 67,60 zł . Mam 170 m2 ścian i różnica między silikatami N18 (2,95 zł) a dryfix to ok 1700 zł .

----------


## pollo_loco

> Co sądzicie o porotherm 18.8 dryfix, kl. 15 dostałem ofertę z transportem 8,45 zł . Metr kwadratowy wychodzi 67,60 zł . Mam 170 m2 ścian i różnica między silikatami N18 (2,95 zł) a dryfix to ok 1700 zł .


Oferta wydaje się być dobra! A co w ogóle budujesz z porothermu o takiej grubości?

Co do porównywania z silką w identycznej grubości, to moim zdaniem różnica cenowa jest do zaakceptowania - przy założeniu, że ceramika jest materiałem lepszym i łatwiejszym w murowaniu niż silikat.

----------


## kwasniak

> Oferta wydaje się być dobra! A co w ogóle budujesz z porothermu o takiej grubości?
> Ot
> Co do porównywania z silką w identycznej grubości, to moim zdaniem różnica cenowa jest do zaakceptowania - przy założeniu, że ceramika jest materiałem lepszym i łatwiejszym w murowaniu niż silikat.


Na razie to się miotam i zbieram oferty . Projekt przewiduje u mnie ściany z porothermu 25 .
 Dom to parterówka bez poddasza , strop (dolny pas wiazarów), płyta fundamentowa.
Ceramikę miałem zamiar zmienić na silikaty 18 cm ale podoba mi się dryfix chociażby ze względu na szybkość budowy i wymuszoną dokładność stawiania ścian .

Według projektanta adaptujacego, dryfix 18,8 jak i silikat 18 może być zastosowany zamienie za porotherm 25 tym bardziej że ma być płyta i przy węższym pustaku nie zmienia się kubatura zewnętrzna i można to załatwić wpisem w dziennik.
Za ścianą 18 cm przemawia też fakt że zrezygnowałem ze stropu lanego (w projekcie 16 cm betonu) na rzecz lekkiego drewnianego.

----------


## swierczek

Lekki strop, a na nim będzie kolejne piętro czy już nieużytkowe poddasze? W ogóle przy drewnianych stropach sensowniej chyba będzie wybrać lżejszy materiał (czyli dryfix, zestawiając z silką). Plusem dryfixa jest też to, że zaprawa nie jest dodatkową masą dla stropów - co ma znaczenie przy ścianach wewnętrznych  :smile:

----------


## VoytekS

> Co sądzicie o porotherm 18.8 dryfix, kl. 15 dostałem ofertę z transportem 8,45 zł . Metr kwadratowy wychodzi 67,60 zł . Mam 170 m2 ścian i różnica między silikatami N18 (2,95 zł) a dryfix to ok 1700 zł .


Hmmm.... czy to rzeczywiście dobra cena? Ja też właśnie zaczynam budowę z Porothermu Dryfix ale 25. Ceny jakie dostałem to od 5,15 za 25 (co ciekawe 11,5 w niektórych hurtowniach jest droższy, podobno ze względu na mniejsze promocje na ten rozmiar - info bezpośrednio z Wienebergera).
Ostatecznie ceny jakie uzyskałem na Dryfix to: 5,65 na 25 i 4,8 na 11,5. Oczywiście są to ceny z dowozem. Budowa w Radomiu. Miałem też jedną ofertę na Porotherm z okolic Warszawy i tez nie było tak drogo.

----------


## pollo_loco

U mnie (woj. łódzkie) ceny za PTH Dryfix 25 miałem od 6,50 do 8 zł. Oczywiście też z transportem wliczonym w cenę. Jesteś pewny, że to 8,45 to cena za 25, a nie 30? :> Jeśli tak, to chyba skład troszkę za bardzo wywindował ceny!  :big tongue:

----------


## kwasniak

Dokładnie miałem taką ofertę 

Porotherm Dryfix Wieneberger 18,8* 7,88 brutto/szt

1368 szt x 7,88 = 10*779,84

Paleta jednoazowa bezzwrotna* 190,00

Transport 500 zł + ew rozladunek 250

Razem 11*719,84

*

Porotherm Wieneberger Dryfix* 25 P+W** 5,10 brutto/szt

170 m2 x 10,7 = 1819 szt* 25 palet x 72 szt = 1800,00 x 5,10 = 9180,00

Paleta jednorazowa* 25 szt x 10 zł= 250 zł

Transport* 1) 1000 zl +ew rozł 250

Transport  2) 500 zł = ew rozl 250

Razem 11*430,00

----------


## kwasniak

Miałem jeszcze jedną ofertę cena zbliżona ale ostatecznie będzie silikat 18 cm mam  ekipę która specjalizuje się w silce na klej .

----------


## marek_czeczot

Moim zdaniem mało korzystna ta oferta! Transport bardzo drogi, rozładunek dodatkowo płatny... U mnie (dolny śląsk) to było raczej w cenie! A jak w ogóle daleko masz do tego składu? Jak doliczają kasę to chyba jest jednak daleko?

Co do ostatecznego wyboru materiału - ja zdecydowałem się właśnie na Dryfix i jestem zadowolony z wyboru

----------


## arekc

nie pisałem długo bo nie miałem czasu, wybrałem DRYFIX, budowa ruszyła 11.o3.2014 a dziś wygląda tak

----------


## alaskrabska

Dlaczego nadproża nie są systemowe Porothermu? Przecież w takiej sytuacji nie musielibyście mieć tylu docinek w okolicy nadproży, bo te Porothermu są w wysokości pustaków... Dziwna decyzja  :smile: 

P.S. a ściany działowe też z Porothermu, czy zdecydowaliście się na mix materiałów?

----------


## arekc

Z nadprożami tak jakoś dziwnie wyszło, szkoda pisania, na zmiany było za późno, działówki z białego

----------


## paroofka

Szkoda, że nadproża nie systemowe - calutki dom bez mostków termicznych (bo w Dryfix nie ma prawa ich być) a przez nadproża może niestety wiać :/ Styropianu tam dołóżcie w miarę możliwości!

----------


## surgi22

Nie ma domów bez mostków termicznych ( choćby geometrycznych ),
PS chyba że zbudujesz idealną kulę szczelnie ocieploną.

----------


## Groszek80

> Nie ma domów bez mostków termicznych ( choćby geometrycznych ),
> PS chyba że zbudujesz idealną kulę szczelnie ocieploną.


To oczywistość. Ale w przypadku Dryfix ryzyko mostków termicznych jest niewielkie, znacznie mniejsze niż przy zwykłej zaprawie. Nadproże poza tym muruje się standardowo nawet w systemach cienkospoinowych. To zawsze będzie newralgiczny punkt domu...

----------


## kropa84

Witam.
Chcę sie budować w tym roku i mam takie pytanie do was.
Czy lepsza bedzie ściana jedno warstwowa Porotherm Dryfix 44 czy lepiej dwu warstwowa.
czy może też byc  Porotherm 44 EKO+ DRYFIX lub Porotherm 44 T DRYFIX
pozdrawiam

----------


## luki8l

Ja równierz postawiłem dom na dryfixie  :smile: 
Urzyłem systemowych nadproży, 3 na każdą wnękę + 3cm XPSa pomiędzy.
Zapraszam do dziennika  :smile: 

Murowanie z dryfixem to czysta przyjemność  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> Witam.
> Chcę sie budować w tym roku i mam takie pytanie do was.
> Czy lepsza bedzie ściana jedno warstwowa Porotherm Dryfix 44 czy lepiej dwu warstwowa.
> czy może też byc  Porotherm 44 EKO+ DRYFIX lub Porotherm 44 T DRYFIX
> pozdrawiam


Sam mam dryfixa - ale ściana 3 warstwowa.  Ściana 1 warstwowa to nie jest dobry pomysł.

----------


## kropa84

Ale jak mozesz to uzasadnij to dla czego to nie jest dobry pomysl.
sciana 3 warstwowa to dodatkowy koszt i duzo wiecej pracy i czasu.

----------


## paroofka

Co za różnica ile warstw ma ściana? Liczą się parametry - izolacja termiczna, akustyczna, opór cieplny i co tam jeszcze chcesz. Budując z Porothermu można uzyskać dobre parametry przy ścianie 1W, 2W i 3W. Mówiąc "dobre parametry" mam na myśli takie, jakie są zgodne z normami budowlanymi i ze zdrowym rozsądkiem - to drugie gwarantuje sensowne koszty utrzymania takiego domu  :smile:

----------


## kropa84

Witam.
Znalazłem fajna stronę z porównaniem  pustaków z których można się budować.
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/blog/por...#axzz2jlTdXATP

I wracając do tematu może i sa droższe te pustaki jedno warstwowe ale bierzesz jedna ekipę która to buduje a tak to dodatkowo musisz wsiąść ekipę na styropian.

----------


## jarek-62

Witam.
Stawiałem dom z porothermu dryfix. Robiłem to praktycznie sam, nie mając wcześniej doświadczenia z zakresu budownictwa. W pewnej części pomagał mi teściu. Też gęsto i często zastanawiałem się  nad wyborem materiału na ściany. Zdecydowałem się na dryfix i nie żałuję - chociaż nie obyło się bez kilku niespodzianek. Były też i obawy, m.in. o równe ułożenie 1 warstwy - na szczęście płonne.
Przed wyborem materiału starałem się dotrzeć do opinii na forach - bez większych sukcesów. Ja mogę służyć użytecznymi informacjami jako inwestor i bezpośredni wykonawca.

Oto szczegóły:
Dane podstawowe: budynek o pow. 128 m kw., pustaki o grubości 25 cm an wszystkich ścianach, długość ścian ok. 70 mb.

Najpierw wady:
Po pierwsze zaprawa w piance - bywały problemy z opróżnieniem puszki, pomimo że termin przydatności do użycia nie minął (brakło kilu miesięcy - tych puszek było 90%!). W niektórych przypadkach podgrzanie puszki pomagało. Nie było na szczęście problemu w reklamacją. Wymieniono mi wadliwe puszki na inne. Ale też sporadycznie zdarzały się problemu, zwłaszcza gdy było chłodniej (zacząłem budowę w kwietniu). Stąd też moje poważne wątpliwości co do budowania tym systemem w zimę - nie wyobrażam sobie braku problemów z zaprawą. Utrzymywanie ich w ciepłej wodzie jest bez sensu. Wniosek jest taki, że kupując materiał trzeba zwracać uwagę na to, aby zaprawa była jak najświeższa.
Po drugie - dokładność szlifowania pustaków. Sądziłem, że po dokładnym przygotowaniu podłoża będ mógł je ustawiać równio jak klocki. Otóż nie zupełnie. Musiałem zaopatrzyć się w niedrogi pilnik wolframowy, który okazał się niezastąpiony. Podczas stawiania kolejnych warstw pustaków zdarzało się bowiem, że te na wierzchu się chwiały. Niewiele, ale jednak. Być może jestem przewrażliwiony i zbyt pedantyczny. Być może ekipa budowlana w ogóle by sobie tym głowy nie zawracała (nie mając bynajmniej na uwadze jakości co raczej własną wygodę). Praca z pilnikiem skradła mi jednak dość dużo czasu (i potu). 
Boki pustaków nie są szlifowane i dlatego powierzchnia ścian nie jest zbyt równa - ale to też pewnie moja nadwrażliwość. Te niewilkioe nierówności  mnie zresztą nie martwią.

Plusy:
1 - szybkość prac. Murowałem sam, z docinaniem, a później szlifowaniem średnio co 3 lub 4 pustaka (a raczej ich połączenia). Pomoc teścia sprowadzała się do podawania pustaków i ich zwilżania. Sam nakłądałem zaparwę, sam układałem pustaki, sam docinałem (na co też zeszło trochę czasu), no i dość często szlifowałem. W ciągu dwóch dni stawiałem jedną warstwę pustaków na ścianach zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych (ok. 70 mb). I to tak na spokojnie.
2 - kontakt z przedstawicielem Winerberga (producent) oceniam na dobry
3 - pomoc Wienrberga w ułożeniu 1 warstwy sprowadzała się do bezpłatnego wypożyczenia sprzętu (niestety bez poziomicy laserowej) i zrobienia instruktażu demonstracyjnego.
4 - praca jest czysta (nie licząc cięcia pustaków) i może ją praktycznie wykonywać jedna osoba, nawet tak "doświadczona" jak ja.

Odnośnie cięcia pustaków - jest to czynność nieunikniona i też pochłania trochę czasu. Ciąłem pilarka kątową z tarczą o średnicy 230 cm. Stąd też pustaki  musiałem obcinać ze wszystkich stron. Po czym po lekkim uderzeniu rozstępowały się prawie w lini cięcia. Czasami musiałem podrównać pilarką. Przy cięciu jest masa kurzu i po takich cięciach człowiek wychodzi całkiem odmieniony (wizualnie).

Gdybym ponownie budowę, do czego mam nadzieję nie dojdzie, także wybrałbym pototherm dryfix.

Jeżeli ktoś ma dodatkowe pytania to chętnie podziele się z moimi doświadczeniami.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Groszek80

W temacie samodzielnego wyrównywania pustaków pilnikiem - to dość ryzykowna zabawa, bo można się nabawić mostków termicznych pomiędzy pustakami - ale powiedzmy, że przy twojej technologii ryzyko było małe, bo i tak poszło jeszcze docieplenie. Natomiast nie spotkałem się z tym, żeby pustaki trzeba było masowo piłować i poprawiać to co zrobiła maszyna w cegielni  :smile:  Ale prawda taka, że jak coś takiego się dzieje, to nie ma innego wyjścia, bo spoiną w tej technologii to sobie niewiele wyrównasz... Natomiast jeszcze co do zaprawy, to ja już sam nie wiem jak to działa - czasami zaprawa nam zostawała, a czasami jej brakowało. Na allegroszu jest sporo aukcji, gdzie ludzie sprzedają zaprawę, bo im została z budowy  :smile:

----------


## norbertoX

Czy wie ktoś czy można wypełniać szczeliny pionowe pióro-wpust między pustakami pianką Porotherm Dryfix w momencie, gdy pustaki kładę na tradycyjnej zaprawie?
Kładłem E3 na zaprawie tradycyjnej. W niektórych miejscach zauważyłem, że budowlańcy się nie przyłożyli i porobili mi za duże szczeliny pióro-wpust. Czasami aż widać prześwit na zewnątrz i pomyślałem, że kupię pianę Dryfix i wypełnię szczeliny od środka.
Obawiam się, czy jednak pianka nie wpłynie w tym miejscu jakoś na tynk cementowo wapienny, w sensie czy nie powstaną jakieś plamy czy coś?

----------


## fotohobby

A dlaczego nie zrobisz tego zwykła pianą ?
Po drugie, nie wiem, czy da sie kupić samą pianę Dryfix

----------


## norbertoX

Dom już stoi w SSO. Bloczki połączone na zaprawie tradycyjnej. Gdzieniegdzie szczeliny mam do wypełnienia i dlatego pomyślałem o pianie, żeby ułatwić sobie dostęp.

----------


## LUP123

> Obawiam się, czy jednak pianka nie wpłynie w tym miejscu jakoś na tynk cementowo wapienny, w sensie czy nie powstaną jakieś plamy czy coś?


Nie wpłynęła  :wink: .  Ani zwykła ani Dryfix-owa. Tą drugą oczywiście można dokupić.

----------


## Groszek80

Można dokupić oczywiście zaprawę Dryfix, ale moim zdaniem nie do końca ma to sens w tym przypadku. Ta zaprawa nie jest od wypełniania szczelin, tylko od łączenia pustaków  :smile:  Jaka to różnica? Ano taka, że izolacyjność termiczna takiego wypełnienia Dryfixem będzie minimalna. To samo z izolacyjnością akustyczną i z ochroną przed chociażby wiatrem. Proponowałbym mimo wszystko wypełnić takie szczeliny zaprawą cementowo-wapienną do Porothermu. Będzie to na pewno lepiej zrobione i da jakieś podstawowe zabezpieczenie przez ucieczką ciepła z wnętrza.

Inna sprawa, że trochę nie rozumiem, jak robotnicy mogli zostawić szczeliny przy systemie PW, że widać przez mur na wylot. Przecież to wystarczy dokładać pustaki zgodnie z instrukcją (czyli od góry, a nie dosuwając od boku), żeby taka historia się nie pojawiła! Oj marnie z naszymi wykonawcami niestety, skoro nawet pióro-wpust potrafią spartolić :/

----------


## surgi22

Pomysł użycia kleju do dryfixa do wypełniania szczelin jest bezsensowny  ( bo nie jest typowa pianka poliuretanowa) - zarówno z uwagi na cene jak i właściwości techniczne .

----------


## drbudowniczy

Ja sie podziele moimi wrażeniami z budowy w Dryfixie i wcale niestety nie będą pozytywne. Każdemu, kto zastanawia sie nad ta technologia polecam rozwazyc to, o czym tutaj pisze. Technologia jest bardzo dobra, rzeczywiscie pustaki trzymaja sie mocno, jest tylko jedno ale. Budowa wymaga od ekipy dosc sporej precyzji w ukladaniu warstw i kontrolowaniu, czy nie powstaja poziome szczeliny.Kazdy powinien zadac sobie pytanie, czy jest pewien, ze "jego" ekipa przylozy sie do pracy i bedzie to wykonane idealnie rowno. Ja zaufalem "fachowcom" i teraz mam za swoje - poziome szczeliny w scianach (tzn. pustaki nie przylegaja do siebie). Ciekawe, czy sciany beda sie w tych miejscach rysowaly, czy nie... Tradycyjna zaprawa takie bledy wybacza bez zadnych problemow. Niech wiec kazdy odpowie sobie sam. Moim zdaniem, w polskich warunkach, przy "fachowosci" polskich budowlancow ten system, pomimo ze sam w sobie jest dobry, nie ma racji bytu. Chyba, ze ktos buduje samodzielnie i dopilnuje wszytskiego sam. Ja w kazdym razie drugi dom postawilbym na zwyklej zaprawie i zaluje, ze obecnego nie moge rozebrac i postawic od nowa. Juz nie na kleju.
I jeszcze jedno - trzeba uważać na filarki i inne wąskie elementy nośne - Dryfix ma raczej dolny przedział nośności, mnie taki filarek niestety się zarysował...

----------


## forscher

ja takiej pewności co do ekipy nie mam 


Jestem wdzięczny za poruszenie tego tematu i popatrzenie na Dryfix krytycznym okiem. To jeszcze bardziej utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu by postawić "biały dom"

_
Pozdrav_

----------


## SPW

Witam,
Dodam jedynie, że większość funkcji zaprawy murarskiej daje o sobie znać dopiero kilka zim po postawieniu ścian. Są to przede wszystkim: przyczepność zaprawy, wytrzymałość na ściskanie i jej odkształcalność. Zaprawa oprócz trwałego połączenia pojedynczych elementów ściennych ma za zadanie pracować jako elastyczny element muru, który przez całe swoje "życie" będzie podlegać odkształceniom - czy to wynikającym z podłoża, ze ściskania, czy odkształceń powodowanych zmianami temperatur (sezonowe zmiany, różnice temperatur między wnętrzem, a otoczeniem), czy choćby odkształcenia wynikające z naporu wiatru. Odpowiednio dobrana zaprawa cementowo - wapienna da gwarancję szczelnego i trwałego połączenia cegieł w jednolity mur.
Wygoda i szybkość murowania w porównaniu z pracą, którą ten materiał ma wykonywać przez dziesiątki lat są niewspółmiernie mniej ważne. Pamiętajmy o tym.
Jeśli chodzi o mostki termiczne, to wielokrotnie bardziej narażone są na nie elementy betonowe ścian. Mało kto dziś ze względu na koszty ogrzewania rezygnuje z docieplania budynku (czy to w systemie dwu - czy trójwarstwowych ścian).
Pozdrawiam,
SPW

----------


## bozar

Budowałem swój dom w systemie **** .  Wybrałem tę metodę bo chciałem ciepły dom
Rzeczywiście buduje się super - czysto i szybko. Ściana jest mocna a zarazem elastyczna.Trochę ciężka była obróbka pustaków w porównaniu z białymi koszmar. Co do montażu kołków to zdania są podzielone - jak dla mnie porothem nigdy nie puści kołka w przeciwieństwie do innych pustaków wiec pozytywnie. Fakt gwoździa to w to nie wbijesz. Nawet strop mam z ******* - ale odradzam - strop działa bez zarzutów ale żelbetonowy praktyczniejszy i 2x tańszy.

 Mieszkam w domu 3 lata - nie ma żadnych pęknięć na ścianach z porotermu dryfic. Są bardzo mocne.
Wracając do ***** producent mowi że brak spoin jakie są w systemie mokrym to brak mostków termicznych, czyli kolejny plus. Ale... Wydaje mi się że jest jedna wada tego systemu.

Klejąc pustaki na dwa paski pianki dryfix- tak jak zaleca producent powoduje że komory pustaka łączą się z następnymi i tworzą się z nich kominy - powstaje w komorach pustaka ruch powietrza. Dodając do tego że nie spoinujemy łączeń pionowych kominy te są nieszczelne z zewnątrz.

Co to powoduje - a więc powoduje to ochładzanie ścian budynku i utratę ciepła. Nawet elewacja ze styropianu niewiele pomaga gdyż styropian klejony jest na placki i pomiędzy styro a ścianą porusza się powietrze. 
U mnie niestety tak jest. Mimo że mam *********** szczerokość 30 + 15 cm styropianu grafitowego ściany są zimne a gdy przyłoże ręke do gniazdek czuje powiew chłodu. Ciepło ucieka pod styropianem na samą gór pod sam dach. Co pięknie widać teraz gdy napada śniegu. Dach bardzo szybko się sam odśnieża  :smile: . U sąsiadów dach zakryty śniegiem u mnie bez.

No i tak chciałem mieć ciepły dom no i miałbym gdybym budował z gazobetonu.

Jakie rozwiązanie widzę dla tych co już zaczęli budowę porotermem: 
-stosować zaprawę mokrą do łączenia pustaków.
- jak stosujecie dryfix to styropian nie wolno kleić na placki tylko klej po całości , albo najpierw całą sciane przejechać klejem i potem placki i styro.
I tak samo w środku . Tynki obowiązkowo mokre żadne klejone regipsy - trzeba uszczelnić ścianę. 

Także jak bym budował jeszcze raz to wybrałbym gazobeton + strop żelbetowy. 
Mimo wszystko tragedii nie ma bo poprzedniej zimy poszło tylko 2 tony ekogroszku + 1 metr drzewa w kominku. Temperatura 23 stopnie dzien 21 noc - piec z podajnikiem chodzący na okrągło. Ale sam fakt że takie zjawisko ma miejsce trochę mnie wkórza.

----------


## maciek_knap

Skoro mówisz, że przez styropian przewiewa ci powietrze to chyba jest to jakaś wada konstrukcyjna? Budujac zgodnie z wytycznymi Wienerbergera ścianę wymurowaną z Dryfix należy otynkować z dwóch stron tynkiem termoizolacyjnym (na mokro). Taki tynk skutecznie ogranicza zjawisko wiania z gniazdek i ruchu powietrza w pustakach. Poza tym pamiętaj, że przewiązanie murarskie sprawia, że ten przepływ powietrza jest jednak znacznie ograniczony w szczelinach. Na pewno jakiś jest, ale jest to jakiś margines błędu. Wianie z gniazdek w 90% ustaje po zrobieniu ciepłego docieplenia.

----------


## Kaja12M2

Witam,

Panowie, doradźcie jaką grubość styropianu grafitowego wybrać na porotherm aby uzyskać dobry współczynnik "U" ścian?.

Ponoć:
25dryfix+20cm styro 0,031 =U 0,13
30dryfix+15cm styro 0,031 =U 0,15 

Czy dalej polecacie ten system budowy?

----------


## paroofka

> Witam,
> 
> Panowie, doradźcie jaką grubość styropianu grafitowego wybrać na porotherm aby uzyskać dobry współczynnik "U" ścian?.
> 
> Ponoć:
> 25dryfix+20cm styro 0,031 =U 0,13
> 30dryfix+15cm styro 0,031 =U 0,15 
> 
> Czy dalej polecacie ten system budowy?


Z tych dwóch możliwości lepsza wydaje się ta pierwsza - wyjdzie pewnie trochę taniej, a i U jest trochę lepsze... Co do polecania to tak, jeśli masz sprawdzoną ekipę, która ma doświadczenie z Dryfixem. Jeśli budujecie samodzielnie to prościej będzie Wam wymurować ściany z Porothermu ma mokrą zaprawę...

----------

